# Dreamland



## kakrafcky (Jan 5, 2010)

Does anyone live in or know anything about Dreamland? Any info would be great and helpful.

Thanks


----------



## faima (Nov 4, 2010)

kakrafcky said:


> Does anyone live in or know anything about Dreamland? Any info would be great and helpful.
> 
> Thanks


You mean the adventure park? It's outside Cairo, on the Oasis Road (the Fayum Road), near 6th of October City. With taxi from Giza is about 50 EGP. It's good place for fun, we went 1-2 times with my daughter. A bit high prices for food and drinks, but you really can enjoy whole one da there. We bought a VIP cards, can't remmember what includes in, but every card was 150 EGP.


----------



## kakrafcky (Jan 5, 2010)

faima said:


> You mean the adventure park? It's outside Cairo, on the Oasis Road (the Fayum Road), near 6th of October City. With taxi from Giza is about 50 EGP. It's good place for fun, we went 1-2 times with my daughter. A bit high prices for food and drinks, but you really can enjoy whole one da there. We bought a VIP cards, can't remmember what includes in, but every card was 150 EGP.


I was actually wondering about the whole community that is there. I saw that they have the park and also a mall and hotels and such. But they also have houses and all the others as well.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Dreamland, also has a very good golf course and two hotels. A group of us escapes the hussle and bussle of Cairo to Dreamland and stay at the Swiss Inn Hotel, they have a very good local/expat rate (300EGP for double room incl breakfast). Swiss Inn has a nice resort type feel some play golf, others just laze by the pool.
(as there a no public swimming pools in Cairo we find this a great alternative)


----------



## shamylk (Aug 29, 2010)

I live in Dreamland compound in an apartment...came here two weeks ago....its a nice place...clean...well maintained and having greenery between the apartment buildings....anything else you want to know?


----------



## ultramind (Oct 24, 2010)

a very nicea nd clean place , went there once last year .


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

..dreamland to an Egyptian is when the planes come in, they think hmm more habitis and walking ATM machines who will visit the one and only papyrus museum


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:


> ..dreamland to an Egyptian is when the planes come in, they think hmm more habitis and walking ATM machines who will visit the one and only papyrus museum


Errrmm.......what are habitis Horus


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> Errrmm.......what are habitis Horus


My bad.

Habibti's ie. new surrogate mothers for the Egyptian men


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Habibi is a term of endearment for friends and loved ones. Something like sweetheart, but can be used among friends but close friends.. don't use it when you have only known someone 5 minutes 

Habibiti is a feminine form, that you would use to address female friends or family members and again only close friends


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Habibi is a term of endearment for friends and loved ones. Something like sweetheart, but can be used among friends but close friends.. don't use it when you have only known someone 5 minutes
> 
> Habibiti is a feminine form, that you would use to address female friends or family members and again only close friends


Yes i know that but think Horus didn't realise the difference.Sorry just trying to let Horus know his Araby is not always correct..........bless him,he is trying.


----------

